# Lowered B14 on Eibachs/AGXs



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

i'm not seeing any pics bro.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

X over here.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

sorry, just go to my site, its on there.

http://www.nituning.cjb.net/


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hey buddy, are you sure on that sr20de engine? 

"If only i knew there was a TURBO comming out for the GA16DE i just spend 10000$ putting a DET in my car" 

This is a fellow with a 200sx. Do you have 10k?


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey that's me . I miss all that money  but i got a killer machine


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Let me see there AyrtonSennaD, I count two frowns and one smile, yet I still think the end result is better than the two negatives.

(Edit: Man, I hope that made any sense)


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah the result is fantastic so much power


----------

